# Diarrhea 5 month old puppy



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Starting Friday Teddy has had watery diarrhea. We feed him Victor's pro and he's done well on it. However, the dog eats anything he can get his mouth on. He's brought 4 frogs and one snake in the house along with a good portion of our plants.

Anyway, we're part of the Harvey crowd in Houston and there's no getting to a vet at this point. He acts fine. I took away his food for a day and gave him one Pepto pill in the morning and one in the evening on Saturday. Same thing today on Sunday. Today for food I gave him white rice and chicken breast. We're out of chicken though. He acts fine. He's 35lbs if that makes any difference. 

Any other suggestions for things we can do? As you can imagine we're all pretty stressed here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you any other plain meat - ground beef, for example? If so I would simmer it in plenty of water and skim off as much fat as possible. Feed sloppy rice with just a little meat, gradually increasing the amount of meat. An egg scrambled into hot rice works, too. If it continues I would try phoning or emailing your vet for advice.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

We definitely have eggs, but I don't think we have any other meat. I'll give that a try. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

When my dogs have at times had diarrhea, the vet usually recommends 1 full day of giving them nothing....and then the chicken/rice diet for a couple of days - introducing their regular kibble back in with it after that.

While traveling with our work in the 5th wheel, if this occurred, I found the easiest way to handle it was to cook up a bunch of rice (or buy from Chinese Restaurant to go) and buy a few jars of chicken baby food! About 1 cup of rice + one little jar = a big hit with the dog. 

But in your circumstances, even a can of chicken noodle soup mixed with rice would probably be fine.

The reason I logged on to post though, was twofold:

1. I have lived through a flood - up to the roof of our house and 40 days and 40 nights submerged. That water is not nice ocean water or river water. Every conceivable thing has been dissolved in it along the way. Your heavy rain type of flooding may be different. But I would be careful about what your dogs are allowed to come in contact with or drink.

2. Our long term struggle with giardia in both females that we previously owned seemed to start from a seemingly harmless romp through a ditch and drinking of same in a rural area. Again, I would watch very carefully what your dog eats or drinks in "nature"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I usually give a day of no food to let them empty their bowel and settle things down, especially if I think the diarrhea is from eating naughty things. Then I give light and simple diet for a day, cooked chicken and pasta with some water or low fat broth, maybe canned pumpkin too.

I hope things settle down for you all sooner than later on all fronts.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Unfortunately we don't have access to chicken or pumpkin at the moment. I did give him one full day without food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I figured you couldn't run to the food store any more than you could think about getting to the vet, but I keep those things on hand all the time. Their regular diets include them, but also can vary what they get during emergency health situations. Bank for future reference.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

First off, hope you are all safe. Those of us outside your area are all rooting for you the next few days. I also hope the recovery will go as easily as possible.

The single most important thing with diarrhea is to keep up hydration levels. While food is important, water is critical. This is especially important with puppies. If needed, force clean water, using a syringe (without the needle of course) if you have one. 

Watery bland rice, if you have that, with egg mixed in if you have. A bit of soup or something canned for flavor. Any sardines? Tiny amounts. Boiled veggies in very small quantities when he recovers enough. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For a few days just watery rice should be fine, especially if you can find some protein to add. Once he starts to improve I'd try gradually adding his usual food to the rice, a little at a time.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope you are staying safe. If you happen to have any Kaopectate around, you could try that - there is plenty of info on using Kaopectate for dogs on the internet. I have used it very successfully for dogs who ate something they should have left alone.


----------

